# H:Tomb Kings W:Malifaux



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi guys i've just found a TK battlion in my cupboard with the magic cards as well as the metal female special char im looking for Malifaux Anything and Everything will be considered


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Deathnote where are you based?

I have the Rasputina, Pandora and Collodi Crews as well as books 1&2 if you're interested as I am looking at minimising my collection since I can't really paint all that well anymore.

PM me if any of those take your interest, I'm Leeds (UK) based BTW


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Deathnote where are you based?

I have the Rasputina, Pandora and Collodi Crews as well as books 1&2 if you're interested as I am looking at minimising my collection since I can't really paint all that well anymore.

PM me if any of those take your interest, I'm Leeds (UK) based BTW


----------

